# Introducing Lyft Amp



## Michaelv1143 (Apr 2, 2016)

https://blog.lyft.com/posts/ride-on-the-bright-side










NOVEMBER 15, 2016
*Ride on the Bright Side*

As part of our effort to improve people's lives through the world's best transportation, we're excited to announce a major brand initiative coming at you in two parts. Spoiler alert: happy drivers and riders ahead.

*A GOOD THING GOING*

Launching on TV and online, "Ride on the Bright Side" shows how Lyft continues to prioritize happy drivers, short ETAs, and safety. The four spots feature a puzzled trio of executives who just can't understand Lyft's commitment to putting people first. The lighthearted campaign reflects our serious dedication to treating both drivers and passengers better.

*A NEW WAY TO GLOW*

For almost two years, the iconic Glowstache has brightened many a day and dashboard. But it's time to unveil Amp, the next (colorful) generation of the Lyft emblem. The first in-car communications device of its kind, Amp makes it even easier for passengers and drivers to find each other, and adds an extra layer of safety. Amp will officially hit the road on New Year's Eve in cities across America.









*TOGETHER WE'LL GO FAR*

We're constantly working to bring you better and brighter rides. Check out our latest spots to see why everyone wants to #RideOnTheBrightSide.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Produced with the money that has been stolen from drivers!


----------



## Jaydilinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Does anyone else connect to their car via Bluetooth? I do so there is no way for me to use this. They didn't think this through very well unless I'm unique in my use of Bluetooth.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You lost me at "short ETAs"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Lyft Blog:

http://blog.lyft.com/posts/ride-on-the-bright-side

More articles:

http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/15/13624152/lyft-amp-led-display-replace-pink-mustache-logo

https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/15/lyfts-amp-dashboard-light-signals-your-rides-arrival/

https://www.cnet.com/news/lyft-aims-to-amp-your-ride-with-amp/

UberSPOT (similar color coding feature):

http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/3/9842092/uber-spot-color-rider-driver-mixups-seattle


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting, Michael. Saw this on the news this morning but they mostly talked about the moostash.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Battery life of (up to) 8 hours, cuz that covers a typical shift

Uhm yeah....fail


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, this will be a HUGE failure and scandal

...because it will take maybe a week before people will use these en masse to SELL DRUGS, sex, weapons, offensive slogans, etc,

"I didn't do it officer my pax name this ride is DOPE. Yes sir, I did get a no-show ping from an "AK47" last night just down the block...."


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Battery life of (up to) 8 hours, cuz that covers a typical shift
> 
> Uhm yeah....fail


 I would argue most rideshare drivers work part time and don't need 8+ hours of power. Also, this won't be used during the day for visibility reasons. So you really only need it at night, 8 hours during the night is enough for most drivers. I would also think it doesn't need to be illuminated until you pick up the rider.



Adieu said:


> Also, this will be a HUGE failure and scandal
> 
> ...because it will take maybe a week before people will use these en masse to SELL DRUGS, sex, weapons, offensive slogans, etc,
> 
> "I didn't do it officer my pax name this ride is DOPE. Yes sir, I did get a no-show ping from an "AK47" last night just down the block...."


 No way this will be a huge failure, passengers and drivers are linked to personal information. So barring stolen cards which is a more of a rarity any funny business on either end will result in an investigation and deactivation by Lyft if need be.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I would argue most rideshare drivers work part time and don't need 8+ hours of power. Also, this won't be used during the day for visibility reasons. So you really only need it at night, 8 hours during the night is enough for most drivers. I would also think it doesn't need to be illuminated until you pick up the rider.
> 
> No way this will be a huge failure, passengers and drivers are linked to personal information. So barring stolen cards which is a more of a rarity any funny business on either end will result in an investigation and deactivation by Lyft if need be.


People will use it to sell drugs while NOT in a ride.

Or use their second phone to order themselves and display drug dealing info while supposedly waiting on themselves to never show up


----------



## VegasBuck (Jan 4, 2017)

That makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> People will use it to sell drugs while NOT in a ride.
> 
> Or use their second phone to order themselves and display drug dealing info while supposedly waiting on themselves to never show up


Har, Adieu! We get college kids studying IT & codding to hack them and make unique messages.

"Under cover Drug Enforcement Agency unit, 411. Shhh" 
With your car, doubly funny, cool.

Or; OK, I got nutton.....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Produced with the money that has been stolen from drivers!


Preach! Don't advertise for this crappy company or help them in any way. What have they done for you but pay you just enough to buy a hamburger for an hour of your time?


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I saw someone with one of these at LAX a few days ago. I did not win one either.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I kinda like the idea. Could avoid potential confusion.

When I got the giant pink mustache in the mail, I just knew the other kids were gonna beat me up, lol. (no, never donned it, no!) 
Gave it to a gay playwrite buddy. I'm told it has been used in off, off broadway productions.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> View attachment 87039


"Win" an Amp? Lol

That's ok Lyft, you can keep it!

I'll be using my glowstache, which I EARNED, for as long as I continue to drive, (dunzo by June).


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Har, Adieu! We get college kids studying IT & codding to hack them and make unique messages.
> 
> "Under cover Drug Enforcement Agency unit, 411. Shhh"
> With your car, doubly funny, cool.
> ...


hey i have been trying to figure out a way to make it say "please tip"

or even better a way to slave it and make it a taxi meter instead


----------



## Uberdriverguy (Aug 6, 2017)

Jaydilinger said:


> Does anyone else connect to their car via Bluetooth? I do so there is no way for me to use this. They didn't think this through very well unless I'm unique in my use of Bluetooth.


Dude did you really write this??? Your phone is capable of connecting several Bluetooth devices.


----------



## Apachekozzi (Jun 20, 2017)

Uberdriverguy said:


> Dude did you really write this??? Your phone is capable of connecting several Bluetooth devices.


I'm just curious. I see that you're in Athens, GA. Have you gotten the Amp? I just hit 250 rides a few days ago, and I haven't received a notification from them about sending me the Amp. If you have one, how long did it take for them to send you the notification?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Michaelv1143 said:


> https://blog.lyft.com/posts/ride-on-the-bright-side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battey life 2 hours at most= Useless


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Apachekozzi said:


> I'm just curious. I see that you're in Athens, GA. Have you gotten the Amp? I just hit 250 rides a few days ago, and I haven't received a notification from them about sending me the Amp. If you have one, how long did it take for them to send you the notification?


Send an email to support and ask for one, they ship em right out if you ask.


----------



## Apachekozzi (Jun 20, 2017)

I was mostly asking because Uberdriverguy is in Athens, GA, and I'm curious to see if he got it in Athens (if it's available in Athens) or if he's signed up in Atlanta. If it's not available in Athens, I would hate to send them a message saying that I haven't gotten one yet, and it would suck to wait a while hoping to get it not realizing that I won't get one.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I had it in a couple days of hitting 250.

As for battery life, I have it plugged in constantly just like my phone.


----------

